# Parar resistencias en Ares



## marcelo2112 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola, queria preguntar como se hace para poner las resistencias paradas al realizar el circuito en Ares, ya que yo no se  ops: Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 4, 2008)

Con las teclas + y - rotás al componente al momento de ubicarlo o al tenerlo seleccionado.
Y sino, fijate en el menú edit.
También tenes el ícono cuadrado verde con una flechita roja, que te rota los componentes que tenés seleccionados.
Eso sí, al rotar vas a tener que rehacer las pistas que van a ese componente, si es que ya las habías trazado claro.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nop, con eso las roto, pero no las pongo en sentido vertical.


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 4, 2008)

Ta bien, te entendí mal, dsiculpá. Ya me parecia muy sencillo sino, jaja.

Yo lo que hice fue poner un par de pads C-70-30 trough hole separados unos 150..200 th, y eso lo arme como un nuevo encapsulado (se le podría agregar un rectangulito/línea para que quede como RES40).

Entonces en ISIS en propiedades del resistor le pongo el nombre del encapsulado creado.
Lo que sí no pude hacer, porque no encontré información decente, es definir los parámetros 3D para que se vea bien en Visualización 3D. No encontré información sobre como hacer que el cilindro de la cápsula del resistor aparezca en forma vertical.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Feb 5, 2008)

Podrias describir como hago el nuevo encapsulado?Gracias


----------



## Ardogan (Feb 5, 2008)

En ares, comenzamos ubicando los pads, en este caso sería through hole (disco violeta en la barra de iconos) . Yo elegí el pad circular, también se podría seleccionar el rectangular o el DIL. Después se selecciona la medida del pad de la misma zona de donde se eligen componentes o encapsulados. Para las resistencias el ARES usa la medida C-70-30 así que elegimos ése.
Ubicas los pads a la distancia que quieras uno de otro.
Después le podés dibujar cualquier cosa encima, para que vaya en la capa silk. Yo le dibujé un rectangulo y un par de líneas similares al encapsulado RES40.

De hecho, se puede partir del mismo encapsulado RES40, ubicando un RES40 en el ARES (package mode->P->RES40), clickeando con el botón derecho sobre él y darle "Decompose tagged objects".
A partir de ahí cambiar el tamaño del rectángulo, mover los pads para que queden más juntos, y cualquier otra cosa que uno quiera.

De cualquiera de las dos maneras, una vez que están los pads y lo que sea que vaya en la capa silk, seleccionamos con el mouse todo lo que vaya a ser el nuevo componente -> botón derecho del mouse -> Make package.
Ahí aparece una ventana donde le damos el nombre (RESVERT por decir algo), y podemos seleccionar categoría y subcategoría del nuevo encapsulado. En nuestro caso quedaría:
Package category = discrete
Package type = through hole
Subcategory = resistors 
y description es a sentimiento.

En la parte de la derecha de la misma ventana aparece la librería donde se va a guardar el nuevo encapsulado (Save package to library), ahí la verdad ni probé como cambiarlo.

Por último una vez completa esta pestaña, podríamos pasar a la de 3D Visualization, y poner los parámetros para que se vea el cilindro del resistor en vertical. He probado pero no acerté a lograrlo, y tampoco ví una referencia/manual/ayuda de esos parámetros que me sea útil.
Así que te debo la parte de 3D Visualization.

Y bueno, solo queda darle al botón de Ok y ya está. Te lo incluye automáticamente en la lista de encapsulados en package mode y ya lo podés usar.

Saludos


----------

